# bent handle



## cedartaper (Jun 14, 2015)

Maybe should've posted in the commercial part......but when y'all have stand-ups and box do you use a bent handle? I remember reading somewhere a while ago about the bent handle is easier on stand-ups. I'm new to boxes and have a fair amount of stand-ups ahead of me and was seeing if a bent handle would be a good choice. thanks fellas


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

it will be the best choice - get 54"


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I had some bent handles once, Didn't like them, Funny brake system but yes, Starting the tops of stand ups was easier so they might work out for you well.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

I've got a 54" bent handle with the wraparound brake. Works swell for stand ups. Start at the top, run it all the way down to the floor, flip it over and pull up about two feet.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I use a Mini baker first step and extended handle


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cedartaper said:


> Maybe should've posted in the commercial part......but when y'all have stand-ups and box do you use a bent handle? I remember reading somewhere a while ago about the bent handle is easier on stand-ups. I'm new to boxes and have a fair amount of stand-ups ahead of me and was seeing if a bent handle would be a good choice. thanks fellas


Stand ups here all the time!
Get a Columbia 3.0 extendable handle!:thumbsup:
It's all u will need!
I have 1 of those bent handles and hate the thing!:yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> Stand ups here all the time!
> Get a Columbia 3.0 extendable handle!:thumbsup:
> It's all u will need!
> I have 1 of those bent handles and hate the thing!:yes:


I agree, both to the extendable and to bent handles.


----------



## Wellst95 (Apr 17, 2019)

I agree. Retractable handle better


----------

